# Problem with 2011 merc 60 4 stroke



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Has 12 hours on her and it makes a screeching noise almost like the belts on old cars. It doesn't do it all the time just once In a while at idle speed. Took it in for a check up and they claim it's fine. Mercury also claims it happens on 40-70 non big foot models. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My reading turns up a bushing at the upper end of the driveshaft
where it passes through the exhaust adapter plate.
Driveshaft rubs on the bushing making the squeal at low rpms.
Supposed to be barely visible through a hole in the exhaust housing
when the engine is tilted all the way up and rotated to one side.
Spraying silicon lube onto the shaft and bushing is supposed to kill the noise.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, ill have them do that when i bring my boat in for powerpole installation.


----------

